# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  فصل سوم: تابع های تغییر نوع کلاس (Change Class Type)  در متلب

## بهسان اندیش

تابع ()im2uint8 


هدف:
تبدیل تصویر به اعداد صحیح بدون علامت 8 بیتی.


نحوه استفاده:
1.	تبدیل تصویر سیاه و سفید I به عدد صحیح بدون علامت 8 بیتی

I2=im2uint8(I)

2.تصویر رنگ واقعی RGB را به عدد صحیح 8 بیتی تبدیل می کند، در صورت لزوم اطلاعات را مجددا بازنشانی می کند.

RGB2=im2uint8(RGB)


3.تصویر باینری BW را به یک تصویر سیاه و سفید uint8 تبدیل می کند، عناصر 1-lrnhvd را به 255 تغییر می دهد.

I=im2uint8(BW)

4.تصویر نمایه شده X را به uint8 تبدیل می کند، در صورت لزوم اطلاعات را جبران می کند.

X2=im2uint8(X,'indexed')


*مثال:*1.تبدیل آرایه uint16 به آرایه uint8. ابتدا یک آرایه از کلاس uint16 ایجاد می کند. سپس آرایه به کلاس uint8 تبدیل می کند.


I = reshape(uint16(linspace(0,65535,25)),[5 5])
 I = 5x5 uint16 matrix
 0 13653 27306 40959 54613
 2731 16384 30037 43690 57343 
5461 19114 32768 46421 60074
 8192 21845 35498 49151 62804 10923
 24576 38229 51882 65535 I2 = im2uint8(I) 
I2 = 5x5 uint8 matrix
 0 53 106 159 213 
11 64 117 170 223 
21 74 128 181 234 
32 85 138 191 244 
43 96 149 202 255



2.تبدیل آرایه uint16 به uint8 روی یک GPU. ابتدا آرایه کلاس uint16 را ایجاد می کند. سپس آرایه را به uint8 تبدیل می کند.


I1 = gpuArray(reshape(uint16(linspace(0,65535,25)),[5 5]))
 I2 = im2uint8(I1);




*آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل سوم
رمز فایل: behsanandish.com

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب در* فصل سوم: تابع های تغییر نوع کلاس در متلب


آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصوبر در متلب - فصل سوم 2.rar

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع ()im2uint16**هدف:*تبدیل تصویر به اعداد صحیح بدون علامت 16 بیتی.
*نحوه استفاده:*1.تصویر شدت I را به uint16 تبدیل می کند، در صورت لزوم اطلاعات را مجددا بازنشانی می کند.

I2 = im2uint16(I)

 2.تصویر رنگ واقعی RGB را به uint16 تبدیل می کند، در صورت لزوم اطلاعات را مجددا بازنشانی می کند.

RGB2 = im2uint16(RGB)

3.تصویر باینری BW را به شدت تصویر uint16 تبدیل می کند و عناصر 1-مقداری را به 65535 تغییر می دهد.

I = im2uint16(BW)

4.تصویر نمایه شده X را به uint16 تبدیل می کند، در صورت لزوم اطلاعات را جبران می کند.

X2 = im2uint16(X,'indexed')


*مثال:*تبدیل آرایه از double به uint16.یک آرایه کلاس double را ایجاد می کند و سپس تبدیل آرایه به کلاس uint16




I2 = im2uint16(I)
 I2 = 5x4 uint16 matrix
 0 17246 34492 51738 
3449 20695 37941 55187 
6898 24144 41391 58637 
10348 27594 44840 62086
 13797 31043 48289 65535 I2 = im2uint16(I)
 I2 = 5x4 uint16 matrix
 0 17246 34492 51738 
3449 20695 37941 55187 
6898 24144 41391 58637 
10348 27594 44840 62086 
13797 31043 48289 65535


2. تبدیل آرایه از double به uint16 روی یک GPU. آرایه کلاس double را ایجاد می کند و سپس تبدیل آرایه به uint16.


I1 = gpuArray(reshape(linspace(0,1,20),[5 4]))
 I2 = im2uint16(I1)



*آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل سوم
رمز فایل: behsanandish.com

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب درفصل سوم: تابع های تغییر نوع کلاس در متلب


آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصوبر در متلب - فصل سوم 2.rar*

----------


## بهسان اندیش

*تابع ()im2double**هدف:*تبدیل تصویر به دقت مضاعف.
*نحوه استفاده:*1.تصویر شدت I را به دقت مضاعف تبدیل می کند، در صورت لزوم اطلاعات را مجددا بازنشانی می کند.

I2 = im2double(I)

2.تصویر نمایه شده I را به دقت مضاعف می کند و در صورت لزوم اطلاعات را جبران می کند.

I2 = im2double(I,'indexed')


*مثال:*1.تبدیل تصویر به دقت مضاعف

I = imread('peppers.png');
whos I
  Name        Size                Bytes  Class    Attributes
  I         384x512x3            589824  uint8  
    
I2 = im2double(I);
whos I2
  Name        Size                 Bytes  Class     Attributes
  I2        384x512x3            4718592  double 


 2.تبدیل یک آرایه به کلاس double در GPU. این مثال به جعبه ابزار محاسبه موازی نیاز دارد.


I1 = gpuArray(reshape(uint8(linspace(1,255,25)),[5 5]));
 I2 = im2double(I1);


پایان فصل سوم: تابع های تغییر نوع کلاس در متلب


*آموزش توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب-فصل سوم
رمز فایل: behsanandish.com

مشاهده آموزش کامل توابع پردازش تصویر در متلب درفصل سوم: تابع های تغییر نوع کلاس در متلب


آموزش توابع اولیه پردازش تصوبر در متلب - فصل سوم 2.rar*

----------

